# 18inch rims for sentra



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

well i was going to get 17inch rims for my car today off ebay, but they dont have the 17version but they have the 18 version for like 70$ more...i think it sounds good...but can a sentra withhold 18's? also, are the set of 4 tires about the same price as the set of 4 tires for the 17inch version??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're gonna slow you down a LOT, and they're huge. even with a drop you'll look like the car rides high.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Stick with 17s...


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

how do they slow you down? if the overall diameter of the wheel-tire is the same? i think that 18's look sick...im not interestered in racing or whatnot times on my car (how fast it is), i want show and im a daily commuter to school.....but, my parents wont allow me to drop my car...so iono...i want the 17's, but the 18's are just so ever tempting


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> how do they slow you down? if the overall diameter of the wheel-tire is the same? i think that 18's look sick...im not interestered in racing or whatnot times on my car (how fast it is), i want show and im a daily commuter to school.....but, my parents wont allow me to drop my car...so iono...i want the 17's, but the 18's are just so ever tempting


how can the overall diameter be the same if one is 17" and one is 18" ? 

not to mention, it appears that you don't have any suspension upgrades.. 18's are going to destroy your stock suspension quickly.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

the diameter of the tire....keep the diamter of the tires the same....more rim, lowere profile....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> the diameter of the tire....keep the diamter of the tires the same....more rim, lowere profile....


You can't put 17" tires on 18" wheels


okayy then...... you seem to have the answers and doesn't sound like you want advice... good luck

please take one hint of advice... research it before buying...


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

what im trying to say, is it a good idea to get 18inch rims? consider a show factor, and daily driving factor (although the roads around here arent that bad)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> what im trying to say, is it a good idea to get 18inch rims? consider a show factor, and daily driving factor (although the roads around here arent that bad)


You've been given the answer... the answer is No... especially for daily driving.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

so your allowed to put 18 inch wheels on your car but your not allowed to lower it? Whys that?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> 2001 Nissan Sentra SE Show: 20inch neon tube behind grille, LED under car kit, 9-inch neons under dash, LED singles inside rear speaker grilles, LED singles lighting up gauge cluster area, Indiglo Gauges (reverse style), Grouding Kit, painted upper front strut bar, engine dressup, Crystal Clear Headlights,..Sound: Alpine CDA-9825 headunit, Audiobahn 400wt 2-ch amp, 2 10-inch Pioneer 500wt subs, Front-Rockford Fosgate Punch Component system, Rear-Rockford fosgate 2-way spkers..Go: Cold Air Intake



also..pelase trim your signature.. there is a three line limit...thanks


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

my parents are gay thats why im not allowed to lower it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> my parents are gay thats why im not allowed to lower it


 not too gay if they bought you a 2001 Sentra and allowed you to do what you've already done with it.. sounds like great parents to me.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

oh thats weird that you can have all that neon thats not legal for use on public roads yet you cant drop your car an inch or two.........doesnt make sense.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

91sentra said:


> so your allowed to put 18 inch wheels on your car but your not allowed to lower it? Whys that?



don't post anymore.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i guess youre right...but see i wanted the 17inch ADR rims (s-07r) off ebay, and now they dont sell them anymore, [as of today], and instead they have the 18inch ADR S-07R....i want the particular model, and its relatively cheap , but i really want the 17's....i was just seein the 18's as an alternative =/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> how do they slow you down?



uh, 18" wheels WEIGH A LOT!

especially the cheap pieces of crap you're prolly looking at, plus the weight of 18" tires.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

18 in tires are usually a loy more expensive then 17's... and the 17 inchers are already really low profile, you would be riding on rubber bands with 18's if you wanted to keep the same profile... though i will admit it would look good, nut will also affect performance... the added weight will affect your steering and handling, as well as put unknown stress on your suspension setup... nut the choice is yours... if you aren't a go fast guy, and you are thinking about suspension upgrades in the future go for it and good luck... but price tires first...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

91sentra said:


> so your allowed to put 18 inch wheels on your car but your not allowed to lower it? Whys that?


is it me or do i not see anything wrong with this question?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

to correct a person who posted earlier....neon is LEGAL in JACKSONVILLE, FL!!!....the popos dont a give a rats a** about neon.....im at stop lights at night and right next to a cop, they just dont care....they have better things to do than to pull people over because of vehicle lighting (cough murders/ real crimes!!!) =)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> the popos dont a give a rats a** about neon.....im at stop lights at night and right next to a cop, they just dont care....they have better things to do than to pull people over because of vehicle lighting (cough murders/ real crimes!!!) =)


that dosent make it legal.................that just means its a "feel good law" 
feel good law: a law not strictly enforced but used only as a defence incase something bad happens,
examples: helmet laws, no powered rec. vehicles on side walks (dirt bikes, go-peds, mopeds)
once in a while you will be writen up for one of these laws...but only to make sure people remember its still a law. i rode BMX for about 5 years, and even before that i was on a bike since i was 3, and i never got pulled over.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

one other questions, this time about a particular brand of 17's...i know iknow this isnt cosmetic, but since the subject is here, is RIAX a good brand for rims?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

never heard of them. i wouldn't trust them.

let me ask you this: what price range are you looking at JUST for the set of 4 rims, not including tires?

based on that answer, I can tell you if you'll get a decent set of rims new or a POS no-name brand.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> what im trying to say, is it a good idea to get 18inch rims? consider a show factor, and daily driving factor (although the roads around here arent that bad)


Ill vouch personally as I have driven both. 18s for daily are not fun. 17s are much better. 18 inch tyres are much more expensive and since they will be thinner, is it safe to assume that you could damage a rim much easier. 18s are also ass heavy. if you want show, ide get 17s, if you want speed, then 15s or 16s are the way to go.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

my price range for rims including shipping are 300$-450$ ... but it doesnt make a difference anymore, i asked the seller on ebay --who originally was selling the ADR S-07R rims (17inch), and then took them off of ebay all of a sudden-- to repost them and he did, and im bout to buy them...=)...292$ + 135$ ship & insured....not bad


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks for all the advice and stuff guyz....yea, maybe if my car wasnt a daily driving car, id go 18's...but safety and damage to rims are important when driving everyday (40 or so miles)....so 17's will do me great...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blah blah 

rselah, good luck in whatever rims you choose. if you need help choosing tires, feel free to start another thread or look thru the info here or whatever.

this thread is done.


----------

